
Decrypting tool for Petya ransomware - ComodoHacker
https://petya-pay-no-ransom.herokuapp.com/
======
basicplus2
It is in French

[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=2&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=2&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://petya-
pay-no-ransom.herokuapp.com/&usg=ALkJrhj68yZinanWNKAOSll8KQdww82uyw)

